# Vielseitigkeit einer UL-Rute



## Muc_93 (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei den Angelschein zu absolvieren (Theoriestunden fertig, Praxis verschoben - Corona sei dank) und wollte kommendes Wochenende, da nicht in Bayern und somit ohne Schein auch möglich, mal mit nem Kumpel an Forellensee. 

Grundsätzlich hat es mir von diversen Youtube-Ausflügen das UL-Angeln, insbesondere mit Spoons, ziemlich angetan, da ich grundsätzlich beim Fischen gerne etwas zu Fuß unterwegs und solch leichtes Gewicht natürlich dann vorteilhaft wäre.

Nun zu meinen Fragen: ich wollte mir die Tage mal ne UL-Rute (vielleicht so 1-6g WG, semiparabolisch und um die 2m) mit Zubehör besorgen. Falls es am Wochenende am Teich mit Spoons nicht klappen sollte, kann ich dann umsteigen auf leichte Pose mit Teig/Bienenmade oder würdet ihr sagen, dass geht mit so einer Rute absolut nicht? Zudem sollte die Rute nicht nur fürs Forellenangeln was taugen, sondern auch noch um auf Barsche zu gehen. Wäre das unter den beschriebenen Ruten-Parametern drin?

Ich habe aus meiner Kindheitstagen noch eine "Allround-Rute" (15-40g und ca. 2,7m), die ich auch herrichten könnte. Wie gesagt ist die Begeisterung aber absolut Richtung UL und sofern es geht, würde ich natürlich gerne ausschließlich das neue Gerät benutzen.

Wäre für Tipps dankbar und Gruß aus München


----------



## Michael.S (4. Mai 2021)

Auf Barsche kannst du sicher angeln , mit Pose bedingt , eine UL Rute hat sehr kleine Rutenringe da wird es eng mit einem Stopperknoten , Am Forellensee könnte ich mir das vorstellen da braucht mann keine großen Tiefen einstellen


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. Mai 2021)

Hi Muc_93,
Barsche und Forellen sind sich hinsichtlich der Fangmethoden sehr ähnlich. Daher kannst du für diese Fische die selbe Rute verwenden. Ich fische auch viel mit kleinen Spinnruten auf Forelle (allerdings am Fluss) und fange häufig ungewollt Barsche. Ich würde dir außerdem empfehlen, eine geflochtene Schnur zu verwenden. Sie hat weniger Dehnung als eine Monofile, was dir die Köderführung erleichtert.


----------



## Muc_93 (4. Mai 2021)

Ok, danke schon mal für die Antworten. Dann war ich ja in die richtige Richtung unterwegs.

Wertachfischer_KF hatte, sobald ich den Schein habe, auch insbesondere Fließgewässer zum Streckemachen im Sinn. Dachte da vor allem an alles, was irgendwie Richtung Alpen bzw. -vorland geht. Kenne die Wertach in und um Augsburg ganz gut. Kann man denn bei einer vergleichbaren Strömung auch mit so leichtem Gerät unterwegs sein?


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. Mai 2021)

Die Wertach ist mein Hausgewässer - allerdings bei Kaufbeuren, also ein gutes Stück vor Augsburg. Ich fische mit einer DAM Calyber Spin in 1,98 Meter. Die Rute hat ein WG von 7-28 Gramm - ist also nicht ganz so fein. Ich fische damit aber auch kleine 3,5 cm Gummifische und kleine Spinner problemlos. Diese Rute ist nur leider nicht mehr erhältlich, sonst hätte ich sie dir empfohlen. 
Wir haben in der Wertach auch einen guten Hechtbestand. Und die fressen auch gerne mal kleinere Kunstködern, die eigentlich für Forellen gedacht sind. Da wäre mir eine UL Rute zu weich im Drill.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Mai 2021)

Zum Posenangeln mit der Ul , würde ich abraten. Dafür sind die Dinger nicht gebaut. Richte deine Allroundrute dafür her.


----------

